
Postnatal exposure to household disinfectants and risk of overweight in children - danielam
http://www.cmaj.ca/content/190/37/E1097
======
sp332
This has a pretty decent sample size. I hope they can narrow down which
cleaners have this effect. Also my first thought when I saw that "eco-
friendly" disinfectants didn't kill bacteria is that they just don't work.

